

“MtGox's plan is simple and genius” - untilHellbanned
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1y247y/mtgoxs_plan_is_simple_and_genius/

======
wmf
Citation needed.

~~~
untilHellbanned
Citation is the reddit link itself. Am I missing something?

